# Yamaha 3000iSEB Generator



## Y-Guy

I can't find a good holiday to charge this one off to, so I guess its Happy 4th of July to me.

My wife okayed the purchase of a new generator. After reading and reading about them I ordered a Yamaha 3000i SEB, which can more than handle the A/C. With the boost feature it will kick out up to 3500-watts to deal with the A/C startup, while still running other appliances. Seeing its *HOT* here this week, we've been over 100 already and expected to continue we figured the A/C is going to be needed this weekend on our trip and our friends generator can't take care of both of ours.

I had all the internet prices and called around locally, found Cummins NW in Oregon had them and the prices were very close to the best internet prices I could find. Best of all they are local.

Really came down to the Honda or the Yamaha units, the dual 2000 Honda's looked good but the long run time of the Yamaha and the ability to add remote start options as well as the fact that Yamaha includes extras like wheels and cables convinced me.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Excellent! I would follow you on this mod, but I can't even think of a campground where I camp that doesn't have electric. I love generators though. I want a little Honda just to keep around the house during storms! I have a 2500 watt Coleman generator now. Handy, but it's so loud, you can here it half way across town!


----------



## denali_3

Y-Guy,
Good choice for generator. We ran ours for 3 days in a row running the a/c for about 10 hours a day, it was hot , and used approximately 6 gallons of fuel total. Everyone that walked by, commented on how quiet it is. NDJollyman you're lucky, we've never camped where there's any hookups. We're always up in the mountains. At least not until we go to Santa Cruz, California KOA in August.


----------



## Y-Guy

Buddy I am hoping to pick it up Thursday. The guy from Cummins said I need to add the battery acid and oil. After that is it pretty much ready to run or does the battery take time to build up enough to start it? Though I guess I could use the pull start as well.

The generator will be nice since my wife will now be cool with using the USFS sites which don't have power. Though we can go just fine without, she would just rather not have to worry about having enough power when we camp. I've already got uses for it for things at work... you know important things like our Snocone machine on hot days for kids at summer camp! LOL


----------



## denali_3

Steve,
That's right, you add the acid and oil. The acid comes with it, you add your favorite 10W-30 and you can start it immediately. No need to charge the battery. The recoil starts it first pull also. We all know, when the ladies are happy. The outings are more enjoyable.


----------



## Pat&Joanne

We got the Honda 3000i because I have dealt with the dealer for a lot of other things and got a really good price. Had to make my own wheeled cart though. We have a 26rs so I hang a double layer of canvas tarp off of the slide rails down to the ground and put the the generator under there chained to the tt. Keeps everything out of sight and guiets things down even more. We cannot hear the generator standing at the towing vehicle.

Pat


----------



## Twins Make 4

Nice move Y-Guy, sounds like a great investment. My only question is where will you haul this baby. I assume it will go in the back of the AV. Is there a place in your Outback where this could be stored? Just curious, in case I need to...I shouldn't say that yet.

My newest toy is the 1.5 million candle power hand held solar flare in a can spot light. Great for spotting Mr. Bear as he lurks around our camp site up in the Sierras this coming weekend.

The generator definitely goes on the wish list.









TM4


----------



## denali_3

Pat & Joanne,
Just make sure you have adequate ventilation around the generator. Don't need an abundance of CO building up under your silde. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Good Advice Denali.


----------



## Y-Guy

Field Report:

Took the new generator with us to use while camping at a USFS remote campsite. Come late evening our friends wanted to use the microwave so I offered to fire up the generator. I'd hooked our camper up to the 30amp plug and ran a heavy gauge cord to their camper off the 20amp plug. After a few minutes she asked when I was going to start the generator







They have one of the Coleman 3500 watt generators that are deafening, so they really liked the quiet generator too.

The generator was sweet. Quiet and powered both of our campers when needed. Neither of us needed the A/C but neither of us worried about leaving fans or lights on the whole trip - and with 5 kids running in and out of both campers that was a welcome relief. We had to watch the water use for the three nights, but not worrying about power was sure a relief.

I kept the generator in the back of the Avalanche at the end of the tail gate, I could lock the tail gate at night and leave the cover off a bit, then in the AM it was easy to open up for use.

On Sunday evening I couldn't figure out why the generator was running so hard, then I checked our trailer and found the Fridge had switched from gas to AC, plus the converter was running full tilt and the same was going on in their generator. Even then it wasn't bad, but was more noticeable.

Wife very much approved of the purchase and we both look forward to being able to camp without the worries of power or bother our neighbors.


----------



## denali_3

Steve,
Glad you enjoyed the new Yamaha. You can switch the fridge back to gas while the generator is running. I do that while the A/C or water heater is running.


----------



## Y-Guy

I should have mentioned that, we took it off of Auto the rest of the trip and let it run 100% on gas, that let the generator just do the task we needed it to do.


----------

